# Can't Aquascape, Won't Aquascape



## John S (27 Jan 2013)

Like many I made every mistake under the sun when it came to plants. I got my tanks for fish and ignorantly thought that plants took care of themselves until, after getting fed up with replacing them every two months. I came across this site several years back. It then became apparent I’d bought equipment that was going to make my life difficult.



So two Aqua One tanks later out went the trickle filters and in came canister filters, pressurised Co2 and EI. I’ve tried to make the best of the tanks I have. They aren’t in the same league as some of the stuff that goes up here. It still amazes me that some people can turn any water tight 5 pieces of glass into something stunning.



Anyway here is where we are:
Aqua Mode 600:





Aqua One AR850, the plants at the front are struggling. Despite running an Eheim 2078 on this I struggle to get the Co2 to the substrate. Thats why it has the speedfit spray bar - still optimising.




The bogwood on the left is going and some taller plants going in. All advice welcome.
Thanks to all those who post advice and journals.


----------



## dagzz (27 Jan 2013)

looking good mate. i'm a bit like that atm i'm ready to give up


----------



## Ady34 (27 Jan 2013)

Hi Dave,
I think you underestimate yourself, both of those tanks look stunning!
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## John S (27 Jan 2013)

dagzz said:


> looking good mate. i'm a bit like that atm i'm ready to give up


 
Don't give up mate. You get great advice from this forum and others and that helps you keep going. If I knew then what I know now I wouldn't have got those tanks. They both function differently, the semi circular one has better plant health with CO2 on the filter inlet,, the bigger AR850 looks healthier with Co2 on the outlet. Once I can regularly grow plants successfully then I might start scaping, until then I take inspiration from those who can.


----------



## gramski (27 Jan 2013)

Nice tanks


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (27 Jan 2013)

Agree with Ady look like good layouts also plants look pretty healthy good job!Cheers mark


----------



## John S (27 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Hi Dave,
> I think you underestimate yourself, both of those tanks look stunning!
> Cheerio,
> Ady


 
Thanks Ady, I really appreciate that as I've always admired your set ups. The one thing we do have in common is struggling to go grow staurogyne repens  It grows well in the smaller tank I have but really struggles in the bigger one. I'm sure it's a Co2/ flow issue for me.


----------



## John S (27 Jan 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Agree with Ady look like good layouts also plants look pretty healthy good job!Cheers mark


 


gramski said:


> Nice tanks


 
Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Ady34 (27 Jan 2013)

davem said:


> Thanks Ady, I really appreciate that as I've always admired your set ups......
> I'm sure it's a Co2/ flow issue for me.


Thanks very much, staurogyne doesn't grow for me for personal reasons....I've given it much co2 and much flow, it just doesn't like me! Lol
I also think your title is inappropriate, you already have aquascaped  the little tank in particular is very well thought out and executed.
Cheerio to the stauro!
Ady


----------



## John S (27 Jan 2013)

In theory I always thought the smaller one would be more difficult because of the shape and the limited planting space. I think the Ar850 will look better once the bogwood on the left goes and I get some height in there.

Just a few more details on the tanks:

Aquamode - inert substrate with root tabs, 22w PL lighting 6 hours per day, Eheim 2324 thermo filter.

AR850 - had ecocomplete when set up but this looked awfull after a couple of years (loss of colour etc) so it's now capped withh inert black gravel, root tabs, Eheim 2078 and 6 hours lighting (70w T8) per day.


----------



## JenCliBee (27 Jan 2013)

Have to agree with the rest mate, tanks are looking really good, healthy and well scaped


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jan 2013)

I like them both, you can certainly grow plants and lay them out.  Would like to see a tank you do 'aquascape' then


----------



## Palm Tree (28 Jan 2013)

Your plants are really healthy, so your most of the way there. I like the first one the most, but the 850 will look mint when filled in


----------



## John S (28 Jan 2013)

Thanks again everyone, will post an updated pick of the AR850 once I've adjusted the left hand side.


----------



## Marais (29 Jan 2013)

Your tanks look really good


----------



## hixy (3 Feb 2013)

Tanks look lovely mate,like the top picture.really nice


----------



## triumphcarnut (4 Feb 2013)

I've just got mine looking almost as good as those and i am well chuffed with myself! They look great wish I had half your talent!


----------



## John S (4 Feb 2013)

Thanks again


----------



## John S (17 Jul 2013)

Not the best of pictures but this is how the AR850 currently looks. Bogwood that was on the left was removed about 2 months back.


----------



## Team Steve (17 Jul 2013)

I think that tank looks awesome right now 

I also learnt the hard way and wish I could have a good looking tank like that...


----------



## Kogre (1 Aug 2013)

Those tanks look amazing!  A vibrant green with crystal clear water and a really impressive layout.

Good job man.


----------



## ~firefly~ (2 Aug 2013)

Stunning! You are a good aquascaper. I like how everything is central, like an island, with a lip of substrate clear all around the edge. V nice.


----------

